# They could have prevented this



## LeeevinKansas (Aug 29, 2011)

So idk, random post, random topic....

Here I am, 4 years out of highschool, almost 5.
So far ive done nothing with my life really.
Joined the military for 9 months. got els. then been just travelin round since then for the most part.
Had a wife for a year. That didnt work..

I see so many of my old friends from life... they have moved on. But are they happy? SO FUCKING MANY of them are bogged down now under the stress of kids, of relationships, of finances, etc.

And so many of them at one point were just like me. They had nothing. And i told so many of them dont go the way in life your going.... Your just gonna fuck yourself over in the end. And its like everyday now i see more and more people bitching about this bitching about that...

Sure i bitch too, but theyre about trivial things.

Its like.... you all could have prevented this shit from happening. Here I am with nothing still, 4th year in a row, and im still happy.... im still free. And you dumbasses are out living life "the normal way" but your all so unhappy.

Its just sad to see so many people unhappy, theyve got everything, but theyre so unhappy.
Ive got nothing, and yet im still happy.

Will humankind ever learn?


----------



## 0ddity (Aug 31, 2011)

LeeevinKansas said:


> Here I am with nothing still, 4th year in a row, and im still happy.... im still free. And you dumbasses are out living life "the normal way" but your all so unhappy.
> 
> Its just sad to see so many people unhappy, theyve got everything, but theyre so unhappy.
> Ive got nothing, and yet im still happy.


-


----------



## trash diver (Aug 31, 2011)

It is an irony that mankind should lust after that which destroys him.


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 31, 2011)

on the flip side i see ALOT of folks very happy with their normal lives and also alot of folks out on the road who are very unhappy.....personally, alot of times i find myself wishing i had a steady job and responsibilities, and some concrete goals to work toward...... and the thought of raising a child in a home that i created with my hard work........ i'm actually envious of "normal" folks alot of times....... i'm not so much lazy as i am unmotivated....if you put me to work...i'll fuckin work.....but it seems left to my own devices i just like to bum around and do what i do(mostly nothing involving the word responsibility)....which is fulfilling in many ways....but........... yeah ramble ramble...... i think what you are saying is folks get sidetracked off their path and bogged down with shit that isn't really "them" and have to just live in some life they don't even want to....... i see that alot.....folks wishin they had wore a condom or not signed that lease.......blahh .... my personal issue is the grass being greener on the other side....when i'm on the road i want to settle down and start a solid life...when i'm in a position to do that, i just wanna hit the road.....wanderlust.....blah.... fuck it dude, let's go bowling


----------

